# Research favors Celox



## judomedic (Oct 18, 2009)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18211317



> OBJECTIVES: Uncontrolled hemorrhage remains a leading cause of traumatic death. Several topical adjunct agents have been shown to be effective in controlling hemorrhage, and two, chitosan wafer dressing (HemCon [HC]) and zeolite powder dressing (QuikClot [QC]), are being utilized regularly on the battlefield.




I did a search and could not find any reference to this article. This is only an abstract, but I figured it might be useful. It seems, at least in the pig models, Celox is the clear winner. 

In my bags, I pack both, Celox and Quickclot, I've never used Hemocon. I've only used Celox once for a puncture wound made from a Phillips screwdriver. It worked pretty good, certainly not a panacea, but effective.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 20, 2009)

Are you a civilian medic using Celox? I am now civilian and we use 1st. response Q.C. in the M.I.C.U.'s.

F.M.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Oct 23, 2009)

I like Celox, but I can't get my grubby gorilla hands on it or any of the other granulated substances....  but I have Combat Gauze, by God.... in spades.  so I pack that in addition to the standard kerlix/ETB/Ace wrap load...


----------

